# Is this a ladies spyder?



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 29, 2011)

Is this a ladies spyder lightweight 24 inch? And can you tell me the value and year code # 502 4551 6061289, original owner worked at sears for over 40 years, colorful and in very good shape.  Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Aug 29, 2011)

Well, it has a paint scheme I've seen on Spyders and other Sears bikes of the time, but that bike is not a Spyder. It was indeed sold by Sears, given by the serial number "502". The BMA/6 sticker indicates that was built after 1971 I believe.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 30, 2011)

The Spyder was a muscle bike with a banana seat and gears. This frame is their Murray built "Flightliner/Spaceliner" frame which came out in 1958. The Bendix 70 hub would make it between 70-75, replaced the next year w/the Bendix 76. 4551 is the catalog #, you may be able to find it in old Sears catalogs. There's a book with some, but it only covers 1933-65.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Aug 31, 2011)

Thank you both for the info.


----------

